# Signal needed for 129 HD



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I had a tree removed that was limiting reception of 129 on my Dish 1000 setup. After removing the tree did a check switch and 129 now shows up in the green but while wactching a local HD channel (from Chicago) it does well for while but loses the signal every 20 minutes or so.

The other HD channels are fine since I have a 61.5 connection with 98 to 102 signal.

My 110 and 119 dishes are in the 80-85 range while 129 is listed anywhere from 48 to 55. That has to be low...but with tree removed does this point to an aiming issue?

Before the HD upgrade on Dish 500 my 110 and 119 were both a solid 100 plus!

Any ideas?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

kbuente said:


> I had a tree removed that was limiting reception of 129 on my Dish 1000 setup. After removing the tree did a check switch and 129 now shows up in the green but while wactching a local HD channel (from Chicago) it does well for while but loses the signal every 20 minutes or so.
> 
> The other HD channels are fine since I have a 61.5 connection with 98 to 102 signal.
> 
> ...


Your 110 & 119 are low also. Your maximum signal on the 119 should be over 100 on most transponders. The maximum on the 129 will be high 70's to low 80's.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are my reception details. If anyone thinks this should be tweaked or could be improved let me know.

Dish 110.
tp 01=83
tp 02=89
tp 03=67
tp 04=49 (a spotbeam?)
tp 05=74
tp 06=87
tp 07=79
tp08=76
tp 09=86
tp 10=73
tp 11=86
tp 12=71 (says spotbeam)
tp 13=80
tp 14=89
tp 15=85
tp 16=89
tp 17=81 spotbeam
tp 18=80 
tp 19=85
tp 20=49 (spotbeam)
tp 21=82
tp 22=93
tp 23=0 and not locked
tp 24=85
tp 25=0 not locked
tp 26=0
tp 27=67 spotbeam
tp 29=86 spotbeam
tp 31=85 spotbeam

And for Dish 119

tp 01=0
tp 02=87
tp 03=0
tp 04=77
tp 05=103 spotbeam
tp 06=73
tp07=103 spotbeam
tp08=80
tp09=0
tp10=84
tp11=89
tp12=86
tp13=87
tp 14=84
tp15=86
tp16=88
tp17=85
tp18=87
tp19=85
tp20=86
tp21=86

And Dish 129

tp01=0
2=0
4=49
5=0
6=0
7=0
8=0
9=49
10=51
11=0
12=0
13=48
16=0
17=40
18=0
21=0
22=0
23=0
27=0
30=51
31=57
32=0

No sense putting up all of my 61.5 readings but some randome tp's

01=95
02=100
3=96
4=0
5=92
6=0
7=96
8=98
14=109
some omitted that were 95-105
tp 26=0
27=104
28=0
29=99
30=87
31=103
32=96

I only have reception problems when looking at channels that are ONLY from the 129 bird.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Way too low. Time to reaim the dish (or at least check all the connections to make sure there isn't any corrosion or bad connections).


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> Way too low. Time to reaim the dish (or at least check all the connections to make sure there isn't any corrosion or bad connections).


It's obvious the 129 signals are low but you think the 110/119 are as well?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Xandir said:


> It's obvious the 129 signals are low but you think the 110/119 are as well?


I install these in SW Michigan. He is in Illinois so his signals should be close to signals in Michigan. They should be higher. Once he gets the 129 higher he will definitely have higher signals on the 110 & 119.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My 622 is busy at the moment, but here are the readings on my 211:
119-1 (spot)
119-2 103
119-3 (spot)
119-4 99
119-5 102 (my spot)
119-6 99
119-7 100 (my spot)
119-8 101
119-9 (spot)
119-10 102
119-11 106
119-12 102
119-13 102
119-14 99
119-15 102
119-16 103
119-17 102
119-18 101
119-19 102
119-20 100
119-21 103

110-1 102
110-2 111
110-3 85
110-4 (spot)
110-5 97
110-6 104
110-7 101
110-8 105
110-9 103
...

129-1 81
129-2 77
129-4 85
129-5 81
129-6 62
129-7 81
129-8 83
129-9 90
129-10 88
129-11 79
129-12 85
129-13 91
129-16 80
129-17 85
129-18 61
129-21 82
129-22 76
129-23 84
129-27 84
129-30 86
129-31 96
129-32 77

Full disclosure - this is on a Plus dish with a larger surface area BUT the dish is aimed for 118°. I can get better number for 110° and 129° if I sacrifice the aiming for 118° and got better 119° numbers on a Dish500. The numbers for 119 and 110 are what I would expect.

Location: about 90 miles east of Chicago.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> I install these in SW Michigan. He is in Illinois so his signals should be close to signals in Michigan. They should be higher. Once he gets the 129 higher he will definitely have higher signals on the 110 & 119.


That's what I was thinking. I called my local installer for E* and they have set me up Tuesday for an appointment to fine tune the aiming. The install was just done about 2 weeks ago.

After the Dish 1000 install, I noticed my 110/119 numbers were lower just by checking, performance had not suffered. I figured it was just a sacrifice you have to make when going from a dish 500 to dish 1000.

Thanks for the information. So does the installer fine tune the 129 and the others follow suit?


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> I install these in SW Michigan. He is in Illinois so his signals should be close to signals in Michigan. They should be higher. Once he gets the 129 higher he will definitely have higher signals on the 110 & 119.


Well having it re-alinged sounds good in theory but the local installer came by and refused to fine-tune it saying a second tree is blocking my dish. And yet before the first tree was removed I had no 129 at all. Now with that first tree gone it comes in about 50-55 on 129 but they say another tree is to blame.

I hate it when E* "tech's" say one thing and the installer says something else.

Maybe if I start begging E* to put the 4 chicago HD signals on 61.5 to solve my needs. Is it even worth asking?


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Was this the same installer who put your original system in? Get a second opinion! Your 119 and 110 numbers are low. 129 is really bad but you may have a tree that is still bothering that signal..


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

skyviewmark1 said:


> Was this the same installer who put your original system in? Get a second opinion! Your 119 and 110 numbers are low. 129 is really bad but you may have a tree that is still bothering that signal..


This was the same installer who upgraded my Dish 500 to Dish 1000 and got me the ViP 622. They also mounted a wing dish so I could get 61.5 for HD that way, plus get Sky Angel as a side benefit.

The initial installer was a tech from E*. I tried getting a tech from their inhouse crew at E* to come out but they kept giving the job to the local sub-contractor.

So now when I goto tune into a channel in HD most of the time it either uses the 129 feed or if that fails goes to 61.5. My locals in HD almost always fail right away.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Has anyone had luck in using a tripod and a 5 to 10 foot mast on top of a roof using a wing dish to get 129 to try to get over a tree branch?

My Dish 1000 only sees 129 about 48 to 53.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

kbuente said:


> Has anyone had luck in using a tripod and a 5 to 10 foot mast on top of a roof using a wing dish to get 129 to try to get over a tree branch?
> 
> My Dish 1000 only sees 129 about 48 to 53.


A 5 ft mast should work. I haven't tried 10 ft. but if the mast is solid and you use guy wires it should work.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> A 5 ft mast should work. I haven't tried 10 ft. but if the mast is solid and you use guy wires it should work.


Is using a tripod and 5 foot mast cost extra in most cases or will E* cover that? If I bought the tripod and mast will the tech install it?

Currently, my Dish 1000 (or possibly 1000.2 not sure) is used and main 110/119 peak in mid 80's...if they replaced that triple LNB for a regular dish 500 LNB to max out the 110/119 reception would you have better reception of 129 by using it's own wing dish just as I use a 2nd dish for 61.5?

On a side note, while the electric company, cable company, and phone company can use utility poles in the alley---would it be legal for a DBS provider to mount a dish on their pole if it provided better line of sight? I've seen this happen on private property but how about public right-of-way poles?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The dish 1000.2 is not compatiable with any other lnb but the triple lnb , unless you come out there and do a modification with a drill. What you need is a dish 1000 with a dpp twin and a side sat dish for 24" or 30" plugged into the port on ddp twin. I personally use the 1000.2 sat dish and a side sat dish for 61.5 . I get good signals on all four satellites. The 129 sat will waiver in strength but so far the signal hasn't cut out . I get anywhere from 99 strength on transponder 31 to 82 strength on the same transponder as the satellite flucuates.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

kbuente said:


> Is using a tripod and 5 foot mast cost extra in most cases or will E* cover that? If I bought the tripod and mast will the tech install it?
> 
> Currently, my Dish 1000 (or possibly 1000.2 not sure) is used and main 110/119 peak in mid 80's...if they replaced that triple LNB for a regular dish 500 LNB to max out the 110/119 reception would you have better reception of 129 by using it's own wing dish just as I use a 2nd dish for 61.5?
> 
> On a side note, while the electric company, cable company, and phone company can use utility poles in the alley---would it be legal for a DBS provider to mount a dish on their pole if it provided better line of sight? I've seen this happen on private property but how about public right-of-way poles?


The tripod and 5ft mast are not part of the free install. Installers are not supposed to mount to these types of poles because it is not legal and it is not a good mounting surface ( curved vs. flat ). I have mounted to these type of poles when it is a customer owned pole ( usually at a mobile home ) but I warn the customer about problems and make sure that it is braced to prevent movement.


----------

